# Drum Sticks



## RogerC (Jul 4, 2018)

Here are some drum sticks I made using Curly Maple with dye and Ebony for the tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 15 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks like they might also be fluorescent! Very cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Jul 4, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Looks like they might also be fluorescent! Very cool! Chuck


Took the photo in natural sunlight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 4, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 4, 2018)

Very cool sunburst fade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2018)

Very nice! Great job on the dye fade. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2018)

Very cool .....
those are just display, yes? if so, what will the display stand look like? Maybe a drum head?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RogerC (Jul 9, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool .....
> those are just display, yes? if so, what will the display stand look like? Maybe a drum head?


Yes just display, and I don't know how I'll display them yet. I have a couple of small guitars that I made hanging on the wall and thought they should go near them so maybe a drum head or cymbal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

RogerC said:


> Yes just display, and I don't know how I'll display them yet. I have a couple of small guitars that I made hanging on the wall and thought they should go near them so maybe a drum head or cymbal.




Definitely don't want to do rim shots with them!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2018)

RogerC said:


> Yes just display, and I don't know how I'll display them yet. I have a couple of small guitars that I made hanging on the wall and thought they should go near them so maybe a drum head or cymbal.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 10, 2018)

Really great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Aug 16, 2018)

really nice, are you going to use them,. how did you balance them


----------



## RogerC (Aug 16, 2018)

gimpy said:


> really nice, are you going to use them,. how did you balance them


No I'm not a drummer I just got the idea and tried it. I have caught a couple of drum sticks thrown into the crowd and I believe that these are actually too light for use compared to sticks I've held.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 16, 2018)

jazz drummer might like them for subtle stuff then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

